# Steam Powered Box Factory



## kquiggle (Jul 19, 2013)

Ran across this video of a steam powered box factory - in operation since 1897. The first half has some good shots of the steam engine, the second half is mostly about box making.

[ame]http://youtu.be/_mKSKZau9qs[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 19, 2013)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aarggh (Jul 20, 2013)

That was an absolutely amazing video.The pattern stamping machine was just brilliant.

It's astounding to me that so many of these fringe factories that are a throwback to the past exist in America, in OZ worksafe would have shut down a factory like that years ago. Really great seeing such hands-on work still being done. Thanks for putting the video up!

cheers, Ian


----------



## vederstein (Jul 20, 2013)

Machine guarding?!?!  What's that?

I love the woman starting up the steam engine with her long hair that could get caught up in any bit of rotating machinery.

...Ved.


----------



## gus (Jul 20, 2013)

The belt drives are naked and just waiting for accidents to happen.


----------

